# link für koifreunde



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Hallo,
und ein gesundes neues jahr.
habe beim surfen im internet folgendes gefunden.
einen super schönen bildschirmschoner für koifreunde.
Gruß Stephanhttp://www.screengardens.com/download.php?ver=ultra


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Jan. 2004)

Hi Stephan,   
lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört. Ebenfalls ein gutes Neues. 
Ich kenne die Seite natürlich schon, ist nicht für umsonst. Habe mir aber schöne Hintergrundbilder runtergezogen. Schöne Grafiken auch für die HP. 
Mit dem Ansehen Deiner Bilder bin ich übrigens immer noch nicht durch.   

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Kann es sein, dass man sich dafür einen Dialer runterladen muss?


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

*Hi*

Hallo,
da mußt du keinen dialer runterladen.
es gibt eine demoversion und eine die man bezahlen muß.
und mit diesem link ho´lst du dir die demoversion.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

*sorry*

sorry das war ich.
irgendwie klappt das mit dem einloggen nicht.
ist aber alles ok.
stephan


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Jan. 2004)

Danke!


----------

